# Allnighter smoking out the house



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello All,

Please bear with me as I am new to the forum. I have an Allnighter Jumbo Moe that I absolutely love except for the problem I am having. I guess I should tell you that it is an 8" outlet out of the back of the stove into a 90 straight up for about 3' into another 90 degree sweep into an 8" thimble which is connected to a 7x7 masonry/ terra cotta chimney. The problem is, no matter what I do smoke comes out of the door of the stove and back into the room. I even crack the door for 30 seconds to ensure a good draft but smoke still pours out of the door!

Any suggestions? Thank you for any help.


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome. Is this a new occurrence or has it always been this way? When was the chimney and cap screen last cleaned?


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

I just bought the stove last winter and it has pretty much done it all the time. Also, I don't have a cap on the chimney


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Is the stove in the basement? When was the chimney last cleaned?


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like their having a draft issue.


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Is the stove in the basement? When was the chimney last cleaned?


I haven't inspected it this year, but before I installed the stove last year, it was as clean as a whistle.


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Is the stove in the basement? When was the chimney last cleaned?


Sorry the stove is on the first floor. I have a full basement and the cleanout is sealed shut.

I guess I should also say that I had a Hearthstone Heritage(6" outlet out the top) in its place before and I never had a draft problem


----------



## 930dreamer (Oct 8, 2013)

Cool video on The All Nighter if you haven't seen it before.


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2013)

peteriveiraYahoo.com said:


> I haven't inspected it this year, but before I installed the stove last year, it was as clean as a whistle.


Sounds like you are due for an inspection.

Why did you switch out the Heritage?


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Sounds like you are due for an inspection.
> 
> Why did you switch out the Heritage?


I rely on the wood stove to heat my entire house(1900sqft) and the soapstone stove couldn't


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2013)

I can see where the Heritage would have been working hard in very cold weather. This is not a soapstone issue unless the house is very leaky. It sounds like the Mansfield would have been a better fit.


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

begreen said:


> Sounds like the Mansfield would have been a better fit.


you are probably right but the heritage was in the house when I bought it.


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 8, 2013)

930dreamer said:


> Cool video on The All Nighter if you haven't seen it before.



Yeah that is cool thanks. Also I don't have that flap in the stove that hangs down to keep the smoke from rolling out!


----------



## mellow (Oct 9, 2013)

You have a horrible setup,  no wonder your draft sucks.   Rear vent  -- 90---3 ft up -- 90 -- thimble -- unlined chimney.   No wonder your having issues.  You probably only had marginal draft with the last stove due to the top vent.  



> A rule of thumb is that each 90 degree turn cuts 5 feet off of the effective height of a chimney. Therefore, if you have a 12 foot chimney with two turns, the effective chimney height is 2 feet !—surely not enough height for a stove to work properly.


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/chimneys_an_unexact_science/    <--- you need to read this


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 9, 2013)

mellow said:


> You have a horrible setup,  no wonder your draft sucks.   Rear vent  -- 90---3 ft up -- 90 -- thimble -- unlined chimney.   No wonder your having issues.  You probably only had marginal draft with the last stove due to the top vent.
> 
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/chimneys_an_unexact_science/    <--- you need to read this


 Thank you for the helpful article. The last stove we had, had an unbelievable draft, sometimes scary.

The smoke rolls out of the front of the stove, like it is somewhat of a design flaw. In the video above, they show some sort of flap that keeps the smoke from rolling out which I do not have in my stove as it it is a slighty different design. Has anyone ever had a similar situation?


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 10, 2013)

not a design flaw in the stove, but in the chimney 

your draft isn't sufficient due to the elbows, and clay chimney.


----------



## Snotrocket (Oct 10, 2013)

I have and use the stove in the video. I have no idea what that flap is or if it's even factory.

Are you using a damper on your chimney pipe?


----------



## Jason Hall (Oct 15, 2013)

I use the same stove and have for A long time. I have 8" pipe all the way up, and don't have a problem. IMO the 2- 90* elbows along with you reducing the size down to 7", along with a Cold masonry chimney makes your entire combination not happy.. Before you were using 6" into 7".. IMO going from 6" out into 7" was creating low pressure in the 7" pipe causing the draft to expand kind of like a 2 stroke exhaust pipe.. That low pressure / expansion was helping pull the smoke out.. Your now going from 8" down to 7", causing back pressure into the 7" pipe.. This is My Opinion, and I could be completely wrong, but that's what it seems like would happen??


----------



## oldspark (Oct 15, 2013)

I would check your system out from head to toe, ran an old stove for 30 years (bought new by me) with an 8 inch flue reduced to a 7 and 1/2 round clay liner with no problems what so ever. I had 2 90's also plus it was only 18 feet, it may be you just have a combination that will not work.


----------



## mellow (Oct 15, 2013)

Rear vent in my experience require more draft than top vent to operate correctly.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 15, 2013)

mellow said:


> Rear vent in my experience require more draft than top vent to operate correctly.


 Very well could be but mine was a rear vent also, thats why I had 2 90's.
I wonder what the overall height is of his chimney.


----------



## peteriveiraYahoo.com (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for all of the helpful responses. The overall height of my chimney from the thimble to top is about 12'. I have a damper on the pipe but I have never used it. Also the clay liner is 7" square making the area of the liner and the area of the chimney pipe about the same using basic area formulas.


----------



## mellow (Oct 22, 2013)

You need to ditch the rear vent with a chimney that short.  Period.

Either that or extend the chimney up higher to at least 15 ft, measured from the bottom of the stove.


----------

